# So we're writing a book ...



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hesoos and I are getting together on it, anyone and everyone are (is?) welcome to join - it's going to be called "My Heart Exploded: The Secret Story of Opera Love" - until we change our minds about that of course. We need 500 words on YOUR MOST WONDERFUL OPERA EXPERIENCE - or if you can't do 500 words, however many you can do! No more than 300 submissions, please lol ...


----------

